# Potential OTTB mare?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing. She's adorable and nicely built. But I will leave a discipline specific critique to the experts.

More importantly how does she jump? Pics/video?

Her name amuses me.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

We've only had her for about 2 weeks and are just working on the flat for now, a few ground poles here and there. And one free jump at 2.5 ft.

I don't know how to post a video however.

Her name amuses me as well! We call her Talon ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like Talon


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this mare a LOT. Substantive and she appears to have some scope over fences. Bring her along slowly. This one MIGHT go a LOT further than you think.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I love how big her butt is for a TB! I suck at conformation, but I really like the way she goes over a fence. She seems really calm and at ease, and she tucks those feet up wonderfully


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is one really nice mare!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe this horse could go Grand Prix Jumpers IF she is trained right IF she has the MIND and IF she stays sound. 

Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well it look like she will be mine as of next week! Very excited to start her training!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just take it slow. Caveletti, lots of gymnastics and so forth. Many a talented horse is ruined by not letting their mind figure out what their body already has.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

on the conformation - she looks a bit toe-out in front and short of cannon-bone, Hind-quarters a bit big for my liking, 

on the plus - lovely scope, great shoulder and head .. everything is v nice about her.

I'd be very careful to keep her sound as (from the limited pictures) she seems to be lacking bone ... but she's very good, and a lot to like about her


Btw, why not breed a racehorse from her ?


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

with the horses on her 2nd dam !!! ??? I'd definitely put her in foal ... forget jumping

You know, she actually has a good mix of sires - Mr. P on top and Danzig below ... I don't know much about Noholme, but he's far enough back not to make a huge difference,

Get her to a sire, if you can.


Being on the other side of the ocean I don't know as much about Mr. P , but I'd look for a good Danzig line descendant and breed a fast horse.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not really a breeder. My other mare is potentially pregnant to a qh, so I need one horse able to be ridden. We also don't have a huge selection of thoroughbred studs in my area.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe the only tb stud in our area is my other mares sire. His name is shadow hawk. Not sure if that would be a good cross or not. She's only 6, so for the next two years she will more than likely just be a jumper, but I suppose after that I would consider breeding her. Love her temperament! I did engagement pics on her the other night bareback and she was perfect. I've only ridden her maybe 5 times since coming off track too ;-)


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, sorry if this is a bit OTT lol , 

but w Nearco coming down thru Caro, and then again strongly involved in Danzig, again w Drone thru the excellent Sir Gaylord , I'd look for an affordable stallion in that bloodline. 

Especially thru the Danzig line.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

rlr21791 said:


> I believe the only tb stud in our area is my other mares sire. His name is shadow hawk. Not sure if that would be a good cross or not. She's only 6, so for the next two years she will more than likely just be a jumper, but I suppose after that I would consider breeding her. Love her temperament! I did engagement pics on her the other night bareback and she was perfect. I've only ridden her maybe 5 times since coming off track too ;-)



uhmm .. that's a bit of a shame as she has some v nice qualities and breeding .. Shadow Hawk I can't find much on, but he'd seem a downgrade on this mare .. could you go to Canada ?


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

With three kids and limited income we probably wouldn't be able to travel for breeding anytime in the near future. Shadow hawk is the leading sire in Nebraska. Not well known other places but a big deal here


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

rlr21791 said:


> With three kids and limited income we probably wouldn't be able to travel for breeding anytime in the near future. Shadow hawk is the leading sire in Nebraska. Not well known other places but a big deal here


haha fair enough! ... as a breeder myself I'd just offer the opinion that you could have a commercially good prospect on your hands, there would be a lot to like about her as a broodmare, especially if she has a sweet temperament.

If you ever have an inclination to go that route, then I'd watch out for her siblings, progeny of her siblings, and what they might do, also progeny of mares from her second dam, - which is a very strong line - get a full pedigree (prob about $10) and follow all the horses in it thru the web .. you could find her value increase a lot.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I definitely would like to speak with you in the future if we do decide to breed. I'm not knowledgeable in breeding at all. I'm just a pleasure rider who loves thoroughbreds. My two free horses have turned out to be such awesome pleasure horses i just can't fathom losing them due to complications.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

rlr21791 said:


> Well I definitely would like to speak with you in the future if we do decide to breed. I'm not knowledgeable in breeding at all. I'm just a pleasure rider who loves thoroughbreds. My two free horses have turned out to be such awesome pleasure horses i just can't fathom losing them due to complications.


Sure - just out of curiousity I see the dam is a full-sister to Cheery Knight, which is a big ++, but more interestingly .. the other good horse, Canadian Silver, is by a Mr. P sire, like your Shadow Hawk .. that's a very good positive for him as a potential sire .. 

It's a question of money I suppose - if you can make it affordable there's a lot of speed in there.

I guess what I'd suggest on a limited budget is 

1) watch all the horses in her extended pedigree, see if any come really good

2) when getting a first cover, try to keep costs as low as possible

3) see what happens - you have time on your side .. try sell the foal early if you need / if you aren't trained at raising a racing foal .. if you think you can then hold until yearling / if you want to break + train + sell as a breeze-up that's a lot of work, which I'm sure you'd be up for, but may be best left to someone else ?

4) just watch what the first few progeny do and if they do well then try travel to a good stallion and make a big sale


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

rlr21791 said:


> My girlfriend bought this mare to train in jumping and then rehome, however I immediately fell in love with her. She is a good solid mare, probably 16.3ish. I've been doing most of the training on her and my girlfriend has offered to give her to me since we have a good connection. I already have a TB mare who is 1)currently lame from a kick to the stifle and 2) potentially pregnant. So the idea of getting another horse is a little iffy at the moment, but if she shows jumping potential, that's a completely other story. Does anyone have any critique for her as a jumper? Probably 3-4 ft range?
> 
> Red for Certain Horse Pedigree




Love the smiling rotti  oh the horse is nice too ;p


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been involved in the racing industry on the side lines for years. I have seen well bred foals out of well bred stallions that were an excellent cross fail miserably. One filly that was worth a fortune as a yearling that never had a desire to run, never even had one start. tens of thousands of dollars down the toilet. My bo had an exceptional filly that was out of an outstanding mare and by an incredible stallion that she brought home from the sale, the prices were so poor. She has since been offered thousands as a dressage and jumping prospect.

what I'm getting at with all this rambling, is that racing is a big huge gambling game, at every step. Horses someone paid $100,000 for as yearlings are given away as adults. No facet of racing is ever a sure thing, including the breeding gamble. 

In this case OP, I really like your mare a lot. I think you should bring her along as a jumper and see how far you go. If you do well with her and want to breed down the road, breed for something you want, not for the track.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

BlueSpark that is my plan  she's a great mare and I can't afford to have a horse that is only a broodmare. My other mare is potentially pregnant and if so will be due in June so she won't be Rideable for awhile, so I need at least one horse that I can ride  

Thanks for the reply. I definitely couldn't be happier with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a very nice horse.

Might be a touch light on bone, but being a TB, she's likely to have legs that are tougher than they look. Brought on right, brought on carefully, she could be spectacular.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! She has unfortunately been unrideable for the last month and half due to being kicked in the shoulder by another horse. I'm hoping she will be better soon so we can continue our training. So far she is very nice girl with amazing movements! I've spent a year working with my other mare to get her to go long and low into an extended trot and this mare just has it naturally.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

Really great built mare, I love a long deep hip. Ride her right and you might make some big bucks on her.


----------

